# Fischteich als nebenerwerb



## The_Pike (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo gemeinde,
Weiss nicht ob das thema in diesen thread gehört, aber ich versuchs einfach mal!

Habe seit einiger zeit nen teich mit forellen und saiblingen drin! Nun fragt mich ein freund, der ein italienisches restaurant besitzt, ob er mir fische abkaufen könne! 
Weiss jemand von euch wie das ist, wenn man sowas auf nebengewerbe macht, also mit gewerbeanmeldung etc....sprich ganz legal!
Ist der aufwand gross oder sind die hürden "nehmbar"?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen tip oder erfahrungen damit gemacht!?

MfG tom


----------



## vowa (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Du kannst das als normales Gewerbe ausüben oder als Kleinunternehmer.
 Die Kleinunternehmerregelung vereinfacht vieles. Du brauchst zum Beispiel keine aufwendige Steuererklärung machen sondern nur eine Einnahmen-Überschuss-Rechnung.
 Also Einnahmen minus Ausgaben. Die Differenz wird steuertechnisch mit deinem Haupteinkommen verrechnet.
 Begrenzt ist die Kleinunternehmerregelung nur an der Umsatz der 17.000 Euro pro Jahr nicht überschritten werden darf. Sonst würde im nächsten Steuerjahr eine ausführliche Steuererklärung erforderlich.
 Als Kleinunternehmer hast Du den Vorteil keine Umsatzsteuer erheben zu müssen.
 Die Mehrwertsteuer darfst Du nicht gesondert ausweisen.

 Gewerbeantrag bekommst Du bei deiner Stadtverwaltung / Bürgerbüro.
 Finanzamt wird durch die automatisch informiert und teilt dir eine neue (zusätzliche) Steuernummer fürs Gewerbe mit.

 Das ist eigentlich schon alles.

 Ich habe ebenfalls ein Kleingewerbe (fälle seit Jahren Bäume) und alles läuft reibungslos.

 Gruß, Andreas


----------



## ralle (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Das hört sich ja fast so an, als wenn in Germany mal etwas einfach ginge 

Ist aber, glaube ich auch die beste Lösung!


----------



## racoon (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*



vowa schrieb:


> Du kannst das als normales Gewerbe ausüben oder als Kleinunternehmer.
> Die Kleinunternehmerregelung vereinfacht vieles. Du brauchst zum Beispiel keine aufwendige Steuererklärung machen sondern nur eine Einnahmen-Überschuss-Rechnung.
> Also Einnahmen minus Ausgaben. Die Differenz wird steuertechnisch mit deinem Haupteinkommen verrechnet.
> Begrenzt ist die Kleinunternehmerregelung nur an der Umsatz der 17.000 Euro pro Jahr nicht überschritten werden darf. Sonst würde im nächsten Steuerjahr eine ausführliche Steuererklärung erforderlich.
> ...




Dann solltest Du vielleicht mal einen Steuerberater kontaktieren. Eine Kleinunternehmerregelung gibt es *ausschließlich *im Umsatzsteuergesetz ( § 19) und dies bedeutet lediglich, dass die Umsatzsteuer nicht erhoben wird, wenn der Umsatz 17.500 Euro nicht übersteigt. Und diese Kleinunternehmerregelung befreit nicht von der Abgabe einer Steuererklärung.

 Eine Einkommensteuererklärung ist trotzdem zu erstellen, die Einkünfte sind auf der Anlage G zu erklären. Die Einkünfte werden auf der Anlage EÜR ( Einnahme-Überschuß-Rechnung) berechnet, Einnahmen abzüglich Ausgaben. Bilanziert werden muss nicht. Sämtliche Steuererklärungen einschließlich EÜR sind in elektronischer Form an das Finanzamt zu übermitteln !


Hört sich jetzt nach viel Aufwand an, ist es in der Regel aber nicht.


Was in Deinem Fall aber wesentlich mehr Aufwand bedeuten dürfte, sind Veterinäramtliche Pflichten, ebenso tierschutzrechtliche Auflagen.
Und in dem kleinen Stil dürfte das ganze von Anfang an ein Draufleggeschäft für Dich werden.


Deshalb würde ich an Deiner Stelle entweder
- dem Freund die Fische kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen oder aber
- entgeltlich handeln und das nicht in der Öffentlichkeit breit treten.


----------



## vowa (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Bei Umsatz unter 17.500 Euro -- > keine Umsatzsteuer  (hab ich geschrieben)

 Und das keine Einkommenssteuererklärung gemacht werden muss habe ich nirgends geschrieben. Im Gegenteil, die Differenz wird auf dein Haupteinkommen angerechnet...


----------



## nostradamus (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Hi,
man muss das ganze dem Finanzamt anzeigen/melden. Ist in diesem Bereich eine Besonderheit.


Über welche mengen reden wir hier eigentlich? 



Gruß


Mario


----------



## racoon (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*



vowa schrieb:


> Bei Umsatz unter 17.500 Euro -- > keine Umsatzsteuer  (hab ich geschrieben)
> 
> Und das keine Einkommenssteuererklärung gemacht werden muss habe ich  nirgends geschrieben. Im Gegenteil, die Differenz wird auf dein  Haupteinkommen angerechnet...




Du schreibst:





vowa schrieb:


> Du brauchst zum Beispiel keine aufwendige Steuererklärung machen sondern nur eine Einnahmen-Überschuss-Rechnung.




Was denn sonst für eine Erklärung ?
Es besteht die Verpflichtung zur Abgabe von:
Einkommensteuererklärung incl. Anlage EÜR ( Einnahme-Überschußrechnung), die Verpflichtung zur Abgabe einer Umsatzsteuererklärung ( auch wenn USt nicht erhoben wird) und auch zur Abgabe einer Erklärung zur Festsetzung des Gewerbesteuermessbetrages. Dass auf die Abgabe der Erklärung seitens der Finanzverwaltung oft verzichtet wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, z.B. eines Freibetrages bei der Gewerbesteuer ( Gewerbeertrag unter 24.500 Euro). 

Umsatzsteuer wird lediglich nicht erhoben, die Einnahmen sind aber zu erklären !!


----------



## racoon (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> man muss das ganze dem Finanzamt anzeigen/melden. Ist in diesem Bereich eine Besonderheit.




Nein. Du hast das Gewerbe bei Deiner Stadt-/ Gemeindeverwaltung anzumelden. Diese leitet entweder eine Kopie der Gewerbeanmeldung an das zuständige FA oder aber es findet eine elektronische Übermittlung statt. Sofern alles richtig läuft, dann erhältst Du vom FA einen Fragebogen zur steuerlichen Erfassung wg Aufnahme einer gewerblichen Tätigkeit.


----------



## Leech (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Ich stelle jetzt einfach mal als ehemaliger Finanzbeamter die Frage in den Raum, ob der See auch privat genutzt wird - solche Entnahmen wären - sofern man es als "Betrieb" laufen will nämlich auch steuerlich als Einnahmen zu werten für Privatnutzung.
Darüber hinaus ist die Frage, wie auf lange Zeit die "Einnahmen-Ausgaben-Bilanz" läuft. Pferdezuchten oder so sind regelmäßig auch das, was man als Liebhaberei bezeichnet. *schulterzuck*
Dies steht natürlich im Gegensatz zu einer professionellen Fischzucht, aber die kann ich jetzt hier leserlich nicht entziffern.



Ansonsten musst du den Betrieb bei der Gemeinde anmelden, gleichzeitig einen "Fragebogen zur steuerlichen Erfassung" beim Finanzamt einreichen, dort deine erwarteten Einnahmen, Ausgaben usw. aufzeichnen. Dies dient dem Finanzamt schon mal zur vorläufigen Einordnung deines Betriebs etc.


----------



## Fruehling (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Grundsätzlich gibt es hier zwei Möglichkeiten: Einmal als Kleinunternehmer und einmal als Gründer eines Kleingewerbes.

Die Infos hinter den Links halte ich persönlich für sehr gut!


----------



## GandRalf (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Ging mir gerade so durch den Kopf:
Wie sieht es mit dem Veterinäramt etc. aus, wegen Lebensmittel- und Gesundheitsprüfung?|kopfkrat


----------



## The_Pike (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Den teich hab ich geerbt, was heisst teich,....es ist vielmehr ein quellbecken, aus dem ein bach entspringt. Ist ca 6x4m und 1m tief! 
Darin hab ich hald immer so meine 40 saiblinge drin, bisherwar die nutzung der fische nur für meine familie und freunde. 
Mein freund meinte, er könnte für sein restaurant über die woche ca 20 fische gebrauchen! Für mich stehen dabei keine finanziellen interessen im vordergrund, hatte mir so meine gedanken gemacht und hätte an einen preis von ca 5 euro pro fisch gedacht, damit ist der besatz und das futter gedeckt! Will das nur (wenn ich es mache) ordentlich und legal machen, nicht wegen des geldes, sondern rein, um abgesichert zu sein!


----------



## Leech (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*



The_Pike schrieb:


> Den teich hab ich geerbt, was heisst teich,....es ist vielmehr ein quellbecken, aus dem ein bach entspringt. Ist ca 6x4m und 1m tief!
> Darin hab ich hald immer so meine 40 saiblinge drin, bisherwar die nutzung der fische nur für meine familie und freunde.
> Mein freund meinte, er könnte für sein restaurant über die woche ca 20 fische gebrauchen! Für mich stehen dabei keine finanziellen interessen im vordergrund, hatte mir so meine gedanken gemacht und hätte an einen preis von ca 5 euro pro fisch gedacht, damit ist der besatz und das futter gedeckt! Will das nur (wenn ich es mache) ordentlich und legal machen, nicht wegen des geldes, sondern rein, um abgesichert zu sein!




Es ist auf jeden Fall gut sich darüber vorher Gedanken zu machen. Grade bei einem Anteil von Selbstnutzung in jedem Falle.


----------



## daci7 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Achtung, das ist jetz reiner Spekulatius:

Mal  abgesehen vom steuerlichen - ich sehe auch die größte Hürde eher in der  Lebensmittelverordnung. Was sag ich - in den Lebensmittelverordnungen.   Frag mal beim Veterinäramt an - wahrscheinlich musst du dein Gewässer,  deinen Schlachtplatz, deine Kühlmöglichkeiten (+ die Kühlkette) usw  untersuchen und verifizieren lassen.

Des weiteren wärst du  verantwortlich für die in Vertrieb gebrachten Lebensmittel - d.h. du  musst dich mit den ganzen EU-Verordnungen zur Vermarktung von  Lebensmitteln tierischen Ursprungs und zur Rückverfolgung von  Lebensmitteln und dergleichen beschäftigen.





ralle schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja fast so an, als wenn in Germany mal etwas einfach ginge




Ich bitte dich ralle. Das wäre doch zuuuu einfach - dann könnts ja jeder. :m


----------



## racoon (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Hatte ich auch schon angemerkt:


racoon schrieb:


> Was in Deinem Fall aber wesentlich mehr Aufwand  bedeuten dürfte, sind Veterinäramtliche Pflichten, ebenso  tierschutzrechtliche Auflagen.
> Und in dem kleinen Stil dürfte das ganze von Anfang an ein Draufleggeschäft für Dich werden.




@TE
Du hast ein Becken mit 24 Kubikmeter Volumen, manch einer hat einen größeren Gartenteich. Wenn Dein Kumpel das Risiko eingehen möchte und daraus Saiblinge zu verkaufen, dann würde ich ihm den Vorschlag machen, dass er doch gerne das Becken kostenlos nutzen kann um alle 2 Wochen 40 Fische reinzuschütten, er kümmert sich bzw zahlt das Futter und als Gegenleistung läd er Dich mal auf nen Fisch ein.


----------



## Syntac (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

abgesehen das 5,-- je Fisch absolut utopisch ist. 
Speisegröße im Restaurant sind ca. 300 - 350 Gramm, sprich 3 Fische aufs kg. 
Kg Preis beim Restaurant geschlachtet vielleicht 6 Euro = 2 Euro je Fisch.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Ging mir gerade so durch den Kopf:
> Wie sieht es mit dem Veterinäramt etc. aus, wegen Lebensmittel- und Gesundheitsprüfung?|kopfkrat




Jau, das ist die viiel höhere Hürde als das Kleinunternehmergedönse...


Lies besser mal nach welche Vorraussetzungen beim "In Verkehr bringen von Lebensmitteln" erfüllt sein müssen...
Dann wirst du es dir sicher nochmal überlegen .


btw. diese 11 Trillionen Gesetze sind übrigens auch der Hauptgrund weswegen Angler ihren Fang nicht verkaufen dürfen.


----------



## StrikerMS (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

In der Hinsicht (in verkehrsbringer, auflagen) würde ich mich eher an den Jägern orientieren als an den Auflagen der EU/Deutschlands für die LMI


----------



## daci7 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*



StrikerMS schrieb:


> In der Hinsicht (in verkehrsbringer, auflagen) würde ich mich eher an den Jägern orientieren als an den Auflagen der EU/Deutschlands für die LMI




Jo - ich würd mich zwar nicht Jäger nennen, aber Jagdscheininhaber immerhin 
Und als Jäger sind eben die EU Auflagen zum Vertrieb von Lebensmitteln tierischen Ursprungs sowie zur Rückverfolgung von Lebensmitteln etc bindend. Jedenfalls hab ich das noch vor kurzem im Kurs gelernt.
Zusätzlich ist Fisch ein (sehr) leicht verderbliches Lebensmittel und die schon angesprochene Kühlkette und Schlachtbedingungen müssen ganz bestimmt überprüfbar sein.
#h


----------



## StrikerMS (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Daci7 - ich weiss das die geltenden EU-Auflagen bindent sind. Ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass die beschriebenen Auflagen eher auf den Vertrieb im Handel ausgelegt sind, als auf den Vertrieb zwischen Kleingewerbe und Gastronomie.

Natürlich sollten im Idealfall alle LM die in den Verkehr gebracht werden, egal ob Gastro oder handel, die Qualitätsanforderungen erfüllen. Jedoch sind diese Auflagen an der Wirtschaftlichkeit des Betriebes gebunden. Und ich hab noch keinen Jäger gesehen der alle Bedingungen, geschweige denn ansatzweise, erfüllt hat. Wenn wir das Reh in der Decke bekommen haben, dann maximal mit Rechnung.
Und der Aufwand der betrieben werden muss um alle Auflagen zu erfüllen wäre für einen B2G ( kleingewerbe zu gastro) _nicht_ wirtschaftlich. 

Deshalb denke ich das die Anforderungen in diesem Fall nicht sonderlich hoch sind.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Du täuschst dich ganz gewaltig Striker MS !
Das Lebensmittelgesetz gilt für jeden, egal ob Kleinunternehmer, Großhändler, Kneipier oder Jäger...


Jagdkurs ist bei mir zwar schon länger her als bei daci7, aber ich weiss noch genau wie ich den Wildprethygienemist gehasst hab. Es gibt x Parasiten und Krankheiten auf die das Wild untersucht werden muß, bevor es in Verkehr gebracht werden darf.
Ich hab schon alles mögliche erlebt, von Rachendasseln, über Räude bis Trichinen und Salmonellen. Wer die Hygienevorschriften auf die leichte Schulter nimmt, kann sich ganz schnell in die Nesseln setzen.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Hallo,
sicher stimmt alles hier gesagte, aber es geht doch eigentlich "nur" um Fische. Ich hatte auch mal 2 Teiche (reines Quellwasser) und hatte viele Liebhaber meiner super Forellen, frisch wie auch geräuchert, ist noch nie einer krank geworden. Wenn der TE wirklich Fische abgeben will, dem Wasser entnehmen, schlachten und ausnehmen, in einer Kühlbox zu seinem Abnehmer bringen und gut ist es. 

 Der Restaurantbesitzer wird die sicher nicht durch seine Bücher laufen lassen wollen und wenn seinen Gästen gesundheitlich etwas passieren sollte, ist der Besitzer dran, selbst wenn man mal auf den Lieferanten kommen sollte, kann der doch abstreiten, überhaupt die Fische geliefert zu haben; Aussage gegen Aussage.
Ist im Nachhinein sicher auch nicht mehr nachweisbar, wann und wo Krankheitserreger entstanden sein können.

 Sicherer finde ich allerdings, sich in seinem Bekannten- und Nachbarschaftskreis Abnehmer zu suchen.

Natürlich nix an die große Glocke hängen.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*

Mein Angelverein hat jährlich ein Fischerfest durchgeführt. War natürlich offiziell angemeldet und brachte dem Verein einen nicht ganz unerheblichen Betrag ein. Es wurden gebratene/frittierte Karpfen und alle möglichen weiteren Lebensmittel serviert.

Vor 2 Jahren wurden alle örtlichen Vereins-Vorstände (von der Feuerwehr bis zum Angelverein) vom Landratsamt zu einer Infoveranstaltung bzgl. Verschärfung des EU-Lebensmittelrechts und der diesbezüglichen Haftungsbedingungen eingeladen.

Wir haben darauf hin entschieden, das Fischerfest nicht mehr öffentlich durchzuführen. Um als Verein (und Vorstand) auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, müsste man erhebliche Aufwände betreiben (rechnet sich nicht) oder das Haftungsrisiko wäre zu groß (wie gering die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Eintritts eines Schadens auch immer wäre).

Ich kenne hier in Franken keinen einzigen Fischwirt im Nebenerwerb, der seine Fische als Lebensmittel verkauft. Die Fische werden meist lebend weiterverkauft und das Risiko der Inverkehrbringung als Lebensmittel liegt dann beim Käufer oder entfällt (Angelverein).


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Sicherer finde ich allerdings, sich in seinem Bekannten- und Nachbarschaftskreis Abnehmer zu suchen.
> 
> Natürlich nix an die große Glocke hängen.
> 
> ...




Genau so sollte es sein #6.
Erst nachdenken, dann machen und zuletzt die Klappe halten.
Nur mit dem Klappe halten hat Generation Fratzbook manchmal so ihre Problemchen.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fischteich als nebenerwerb*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Klappe halten hat Generation Fratzbook manchmal so ihre Problemchen.




Genau, deshalb bin ich recht froh, Generation "altmodisch" zu sein. Ohne diese ganze neumodische, gequirlte Kacke hat man doch echt weniger Streß und weniger Angriffe von außen.


Daß die gesetzlichen Auflagen so hoch sein müssen, ist auch kein Wunder, was würde sich sonst die verarbeitende Industrie noch für Sauereien einfallen lassen; ich sage nur, "Gammelfleisch".
Wieviele Angler geben wohl ihre gefangenen Fische (ev. auch geräuchert) an andere weiter (ob geschenkt oder verkauft)? Hat da schon mal jemand was von gesundheitlichen Folgen gehört? Ich nicht!
Deshalb sage ich; machen, Klappe halten und nichts ausposaunen (schon garnicht über Fratzebook und am besten auch nicht in öffentlich zugänglichen Foren.)
Setzen, weitermachen!


Gruß Siggi


----------

